# Castable Bobber Fish Finder Opinions??



## Backshot (Sep 29, 2008)

Anyone have experience with one of the castable fishing sonar units? I've seen the ad's for the ibobber & Gamin units but would like to know what ones others are using. Thanks!


----------



## GregL (Feb 26, 2011)

I just got a Deeper Pro Plus and tried it last week, i love it. It uses wifi not blue tooth, creates a map you can view later on your phone or computer. As you view the maps later you can also see what the depth finder was showing.It shows fish and depth, weeds timber humps like a regular fish finder shows. It also has gps built in.


----------



## Backshot (Sep 29, 2008)

I talked to a friend & he liked the Garmin striker cast. I'm going to try one out. I just need to get a new tablet to go with it. My old one can't be updated to Android 6.0 LOL Guess I'm far behind the times!


----------

